# nvidia laadt niet meer bij opstarten

## kamikaz3

Ik heb het al op het internationale forum gevraagd maar daar antwoord niemand   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ik heb xfree, nvidia, glx upgegrade

daarna werkte modprobe nvidia niet meer

insmod nvidia werkt wel

(m'n X draait dus perfect)

Ik heb etc/modules.autoload aangepast met nvidia (ipv NVdriver zoals het vroeger was)

Maar nu wil die module niet laden (waarschijnlijk omdat die modprobe ook niet wil werken)

Hoe kan ik nu nvidia geladen krijgen bij het opstarten

----------

## Stuartje

Re-emerge de driver eens, je weet nooit of het helpt  :Smile: 

----------

## kamikaz3

 *Stuartje wrote:*   

> Re-emerge de driver eens, je weet nooit of het helpt 

 

nee, ik heb al een make clean gedaan

m'n modules weer geinstalled

en daarna nvidia terug emerged

het helpt dus niet   :Sad: 

----------

## water

Wat is de foutmelding precies bij modprobe?

----------

## kamikaz3

modprobe: Can't locate module nvidia

meer niet

----------

## water

Ik heb de module niet in /etc/mdules.autoload staan, omdat die (bij mij iig) vanzelf wordt geladen. Je zou kunnen proberen of dat bij jouw ook werkt.

----------

## Stuartje

Sinds de nieuwe versie doet die bij mij ook ineens weird bij het laden  :Sad: 

----------

## Damasz

Helpt een "update-modules" misschien?

MODERATOR GARO:

Het "update-modules" is in de nieuwe baselayout vervangen door "modules-update". Op het moment van deze edit, bestaat "update-modules" nog wel maar is het een symbolische link naar "modules-update". Binnen een onbekende tijd zal "update-modules" waarschijnlijk helemaal verdwijnen.

----------

## kamikaz3

 *Damasz wrote:*   

> Helpt een "modules-update" misschien?

 

nee   :Confused: 

----------

## water

Ik heb inmiddels ook probs met nvidia, maar ook met ACPI-modules. Wat ik heb gedaan, was een nieuwe kernel (gentoo-sources 2.4.20-r2), met framebuffer. Ik vermoed dat iig die framebuffer dwars ligt.

----------

## water

Ben er iig achter dat de naam van de ACPI-moudles stomweg is gewijzigd.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kamikaz3

Ik heb nu insmod nvidia in /etc/init.d/xdm gezet

Er had me dat iemand eerder gezegd, maar hij zei dat dat niet echt zuiver is.

Ik zie echt geen andere oplossing maar m'n X start wel weer bij het booten.

----------

## water

Welke kernel gebruik je? En heb je framebuffer ingeschakeld?

----------

## kamikaz3

 *water wrote:*   

> Welke kernel gebruik je? En heb je framebuffer ingeschakeld?

 

2.4.20 vanilla

en ja, ik heb framebuffer

maar voordien werkte wel alles normaal

----------

## water

Ik had de gentoo-sources-4.20-r2 geboot, maar met framebuffer gaf die ook problemen. Ik ben nu maar terug naar gs-4.19-r10 en zonder nvidia-drivers, maar ik vraag mij toch af waar het in zit. Overigens kan ik met mijn nieuwe kernel ook niet branden.

----------

## H-Pi

 *Quote:*   

> Ik heb etc/modules.autoload aangepast met nvidia (ipv NVdriver zoals het vroeger was)

 

weet iedereen wel dat je uberhaupt niets meer qua nvidia in je modules.autoload hoeft te hebben? dit staat ook in beeld als de emerge klaar is, het hoeft alleen als je geen devfs gebruikt, maar ik neem aan dat je dat wel gebruikt

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>         echo
> 
>         einfo "If you are not using devfs, loading the module automatically at"
> ...

 

----------

## biroed

 *H-Pi wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ik heb etc/modules.autoload aangepast met nvidia (ipv NVdriver zoals het vroeger was) 
> 
> weet iedereen wel dat je uberhaupt niets meer qua nvidia in je modules.autoload hoeft te hebben? dit staat ook in beeld als de emerge klaar is, het hoeft alleen als je geen devfs gebruikt, maar ik neem aan dat je dat wel gebruikt
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Dit was voorheen wel het geval, nu moet je de driver apart laden.

----------

## H-Pi

dat doe ik niet, heb het met zowel de stable als unstable drivers geprobeerd, hoef er niets extra's voior te doen, probeer het nou maar gewoon

----------

